# 2n question



## nickthehick (Aug 11, 2011)

im 13 im new to this and me and my dad are restoring an old 1947 ford 2n tractor and was wondering if any of you guys knew if they made a bulldozer type plow for the old ford


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

We had an 6N with a blade on the front but not to discourage you but the are just about worthless in terms of pushing dirt, especially virgin soil. However, for snow and with chains the don't do to bad so long as you keep after it. We have a lot of Ford folks on here who might be able to help better.


----------



## nickthehick (Aug 11, 2011)

ya i just need it for plowin snow


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How much driveway you got? Have you considered a rear blade? Lot easier to come up with and would probably be about as useful. Might try for a front end loader, which is way more useful in my opinion, but also 'spensive! Oh by the way, I meant an 8N...... Typo!


----------



## dfincham (Sep 8, 2011)

*8N Snow Blade*

I'm working on a similar project. We have an 8N which we renovated a few years ago, converting to 12 volt electrical. While we were at it, I put a 12 v winch on the front...3,000 lb capacity with remote. I use it to pull the dock and lift out of the lake and up a hill...allows me to do it by myself. Regarding snow, here in Minnesota we sometimes get a bunch. I have wheel weights, chains and fluid in the tires, but when you are trying to pull a rear blade, you first have to drive through the snow or push it in reverse gear, driving backwards (my body doesn't twist that way anymore). It works great for 6-8 inches of snow, but when it's deeper than your wheel clearance, forget it.

Yesterday I hired a welder to build a front end attachment for the blade, using the winch and a couple of pulleys to lift and lower the blade. This will let me plow the snow without working in reverse. We will use 3 inch pipe to attach the blade assembly to the rear axles. Keeping the rear hydraulic lift open will allow me to keep my bucket on the back loaded with rock, adding another 400 lbs of weight to aid in traction. I will post some pic's when it's done in a couple of weeks.

If you have $7000 you can avoid all this by buying a front mounted Erskine snow blower which runs off the PTO from the back. Or, don't live in Minnesota.


----------



## KYTO20 (Nov 4, 2011)

dfincham, were you able to post pictures of your project yet, I am considering the same. Thanks.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

I had a N with a dozer blade on it. Im sorry now that I sold it!
I will post a pic of it.
A few years ago I laid out pics and all measurement of the original dozer blade, and posted them on two tractor forums. I dont know if anyone really used them or not.
A friend (a welder and prefabicater) was going to build 2 or 3.
most that I have seen for sale are from 400 dollars to 800 dollars.
good luck with your project, keep us posted with progress. very interresting!!!!


----------



## dfincham (Sep 8, 2011)

*8N Snow Blade*

Almost done with the blade, just need to finish the paint job.

My intent was to fabricate a frame which would allow me to use an existing "pull behind" blade, but using it in front of the tractor. I used an existing 12 volt, 3000 lb capacity winch (yes, I converted to 12 volt system and never looked back.) The frame ended up being pretty cool. I hired a welder/fabricator to do the work. He has far more skills that I have, not to mention equipment.

It's pretty simple. Attaches to the tractor with 4 bolts. Blade moves up and down, "live". 60 inch blade rotates to 30 degrees left and right and also pushes straight 90. I can take the blade off easily and still pull it from behind for road grading.

One thing I noticed immediately is the frame and blade add a lot of weight to the front end. I had to put new tires on the front (6x16 six ply, three ribs Tractor Supply). While doing that I decided I better repack the front bearings. They were a disaster, so ended up replacing spindles and bearings. Just8Ns - Ford Tractor Parts and Restoration has everything at reasonable prices.

The weight problem was also mitigated by putting rocks in the bucket in the back, which also increases traction nicely. Add chains and I'm ready to hit the drifts. 

I will attach photos, but not sure how to size them.

Let me know if there are questions.

Doug


----------



## dfincham (Sep 8, 2011)

I posted some pictures, but they haven't shown up here yet. Editing, I guess.

Ah, there they are.

dfincham


----------

